# ISO Female dove in SF, any color!



## maryjane (Jul 15, 2006)

My poor single male ringneck dove is desperately seeking a mate. Anyone around who has a *definitely female * ringneck in need of a great home??


----------



## Charis (Feb 11, 2007)

I have one.


----------



## maryjane (Jul 15, 2006)

Do you? Is it okay to ship them or too rough on them? This poor guy is so tired of living next to pigeons with not a female dove in sight. The last two I adopted for him turned out to be male, luckily the owners took them back! I just want him to be happy.


----------



## Charis (Feb 11, 2007)

maryjane said:


> Do you? Is it okay to ship them or too rough on them? This poor guy is so tired of living next to pigeons with not a female dove in sight. The last two I adopted for him turned out to be male, luckily the owners took them back! I just want him to be happy.


I don't know. Maybe we can find a ride. I wonder if Jaye is coming up here soon. Let's ask.


----------



## MaryOfExeter (Sep 30, 2007)

I've shipped doves to california before  And all went well. The baby is now a much loved couch potato pet


----------



## maryjane (Jul 15, 2006)

Oh, that's great to know, Becky. I always think of doves as being so fragile.  Hopefully Jaye will be making a trip, I'll e-mail him.


----------



## Charis (Feb 11, 2007)

I hope he will because Charis doesn't ship.


----------



## Jaye (Mar 13, 2008)

I have heard a rumour that Charis doesn't ship 

Mmmm...I may be coming up to pick up my daughter at T-Giving break....


----------

